# hgh - ansomone



## swithuk (Jul 19, 2012)

i just got some ansome through the post and ive cheked serial number etc . it was only 1 box .
what does everyone think of ansomone ? 
what do you advice i take with ansomone to get best results ?

wheres the best place to get a vial tested and roughly how much should it cost ?

also ...  im surprised it got through customs (im in uk ). on the front she put medical supplies . but on the bottom they can attached some sort of certificates saying it was hgh ! so im surprised it got through - or are customs just not interested in small amounts ? plus they had put my name on the box ( i asked them not to !) can you get in trouble for a couple of boxes a time ? (200 i.u )


----------

